

Show HN: Discussions everywhere - discusi
https://discusi.co/
This is early prototype. I think what that  system can join the audience of the sites and extension&#x2F;bookmarklet users.
======
discusi
This is early prototype. I think what that system can join the audience of the
sites and extension/bookmarklet users. You can write something on page and all
visitors (with extension or bookmark) can view its.

------
discusi
up

